# رجاءا من اصحاب الخبرات المساعده فى هذه المشكله



## احمد محمد شلال (25 مارس 2012)

*​*محرك أوت بورد 250 hp رباعى الاشواط حرارته ترتفع وبالتالى يعمل الانذار ولا اعرف السبب مع العلم بأنه تم الاتى :
1- تم الكشف على طلمبة المياه وهى تعمل جيدا.
2- تم الكشف على كاوتشة المياه ( impeller ) ووجد انها سليمه.
3- تم تنظيف مجارى مياه التبريد فى وش السلندر و البلوك وبالتالى تغيير جوان وش السلندر. 
4- مستوى الزيت مضبوط وضغط الزيت جيد.
5- جميع الحساسات تعمل والثرموستات بحالة جيده.
6- بيان التبريد الخارج من المحرك معدله جيد وحرارته ايضا جيده.

رجاءاً المساعده سريعاً وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 مارس 2012)

احاول ان اساعدك .. الفكره انك تعطى معلومات بسيطه عن المحرك ونوعه والتحكم بيه ... rpm والى اخره من مواصفات هامه.. ولكن اقول لك حل نهائى تقريبا بيكون السبب الاول

-------------

انت اكيد غيرت زيت للمحرك ولكن ليس هو الزيت المطلوب ... يستحسن ان تشترى الزيت من الشركه الام لانه هو الحل ...

2- ابحث عن احتكاك غير عادى وابحث عن السبب .


----------



## حسام محي الدين (27 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم
انا اتعرضته تقريبا لنفس المشكلة
اولا تاكد بعداد خارجى عن مستوى الحرارة
هل حساس الحراره وحساس الانذار واحد فك الحساس وتاكد من نظافة الحساس وتاكد من القيمة الاوميه انها سليمه او تاكد من نقطة التوصيل الخاصه بالانزار


----------



## احمد محمد شلال (4 أبريل 2012)

مشكور جدا لاهتمامك ومحاولة المساعده ولكن الزيت هو المطلوب وللعلم هناك محركان على لنش واحد واحدهما فقط هو الذى يسخن ودرجة حرارته تصل الى 100 درجه وده عن طريق اللاب توب وهو متصل بالمحرك اما المحرك الاخر فحرارته بالكاد تصل 80 درجه ونفس ظروف التشغيل على السرعه القصوى 4500 الى 4900 r.p.m


----------



## احمد محمد شلال (4 أبريل 2012)

*احاول ان اساعدك .. الفكره انك تعطى معلومات بسيطه عن المحرك ونوعه والتحكم بيه ... rpm والى اخره من مواصفات هامه.. ولكن اقول لك حل نهائى تقريبا بيكون السبب الاول

-------------

انت اكيد غيرت زيت للمحرك ولكن ليس هو الزيت المطلوب ... يستحسن ان تشترى الزيت من الشركه الام لانه هو الحل ...

2- ابحث عن احتكاك غير عادى وابحث عن السبب .*​*
*
​​
مشكور جدا لاهتمامك ومحاولة المساعده المحرك ياماها والتحكم عن طريق كابل ريموت كنترول وبالنسبة للزيت هو المطلوب وللعلم هناك محركان على لنش واحد واحدهما فقط هو الذى يسخن ودرجة حرارته تصل الى 100 درجه وده عن طريق اللاب توب وهو متصل بالمحرك اما المحرك الاخر فحرارته بالكاد تصل 80 درجه ونفس ظروف التشغيل على السرعه القصوى 4500 الى 4900 r.p.m


----------



## احمد محمد شلال (4 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم
انا اتعرضته تقريبا لنفس المشكلة
اولا تاكد بعداد خارجى عن مستوى الحرارة
هل حساس الحراره وحساس الانذار واحد فك الحساس وتاكد من نظافة الحساس وتاكد من القيمة الاوميه انها سليمه او تاكد من نقطة التوصيل الخاصه بالانزار

شكرا جزيلا لمحاولة المساعده وانا اتأكدت من جميع الحساسات وتم قياس درجة الحراره عن طريق برنامج بتوصيل المحرك بالكمبيوتر وكانت 100 درجه وهذا مرتفع مقارنة بأى محرك اخر ​


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أبريل 2012)

رد اخر

وهي ارتفاع حرارة البساتم .

كيف..؟ ترفع الحراره 

هذا لايحدث الا في المحركات المتقدمه في عمرها وتعمل كثيرا ... وهناك طبقة كربونيه

تتكون فوق البساتم .. وهي ناتج لحريق مكونات الاشتعال .. وتتكون بسبب تفاوت خليط الوقود مع الزيت .. او عدم نقاوة الوقود .. او عدم استخدام شمعات اشتعال اصلي . او يكون هناك خلل في الكربريتر .. في موازنة الهواء مع الخليط ... او بسبب رش منظفات 

لتنظيف المحرك من الداخل ... كل هذا يسبب تكون هذه الطبقة مع مرور الزمن ..



في السرعات العاليه وزيادة الطاقه على المحرك ... تتوهج هذه الطبقه وتصبح

ذات لون جمري احمر . يعمل على زيادة سخونة البساتم و المحرك ... كلما انخفضت 

السرعه وارتاح المحرك تعود الى الانطفاء .. اذن تعطي حرارة جزئيه . 

وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أبريل 2012)

وهذا افتراض اخر

نأتي لسبب اخر يعطي حرارة جزئيه ... فوق حرارة المحرك .. اذا كان المحرك

لايقاوم وزن القالب او الوزن زائد عليه ... وهذه فرضيه لا توجد عند السائل .



نأتي لفرضيه اخرى .. وهي وجود مقاومة داخليه للمحرك .. وهي تقوم بعمل تكتيف للمحرك .. اما بواسطة رمان .. وغالبا يحدث هذا في رمانات البساتم حول البنز 

او رمانات العمود .. او داخل الجيربكس . ولكن غالبا نسمع اصوات مصاحبه لمثل هذه المشكله . وسببها قلة التزييت او القياده ودرجة المحرك مرتفعه . جدا .. كل هذا يؤثر

على الاجزاء وتتمدد وتسبب احتكاك مع بعضها .. ومن ثم نقول خشونه .. وترفع درجة الحراره ... لذلك هذه الفرضيه .. ليست موجوده ... لعدم وجود صوت مصاحب معها


----------



## tareqturkmani (30 أبريل 2012)

*ارتفاع درجة الحرارة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الكريم أود أن أضيف اضافة أرجو أن تكون بمحلها

أرجو أن تراجع (اللبادة)ات


----------

